# I need some help mthrnite!



## shadowboy (Mar 27, 2007)

11!!1  I need my current signature modified please.
anyway, you still have the original of it right?





I would appreciate it if you would add wolfwood to the other side of the sig from Su, and with a transition halfway thru the sig from the nice light blue to a dark blue (wolfwood's side would be the dark blue one.)
And maybe a more manly text, I dunno what type, but not the gothic and not girly cursive, sorta in between.
Also, underneath my name could you put the text "between light and dark"
Please?  Sorry I'm so vague, but as I suck at all things computer related I have a hard time being more specific.
Anyway, thanks a bunch man.


----------



## Orc (Mar 27, 2007)

To help mthrnite help you, it would be nice if you could get that image you want, host it somewhere like imageshack,photobucket and post it here or on a PM. That forum requires registration you see.

SHIT EDIT: SHIT! (i didnt see that you can't paste pics, but I don't see why you can't if you can post lol) sorry.


----------



## shadowboy (Mar 27, 2007)

Solved!


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 27, 2007)

Kinda doing this between other things, so it doesn't have my full attention, but what you think?


----------



## shadowboy (Mar 27, 2007)

is there any way you could use the old Kaolla Su image?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyway, if you don't have time its fine.


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 27, 2007)

I aims ta please.. but it'll be a little while, and aw shucks I liked that one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Even dressed up a little ava to match..


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 27, 2007)

More like this?


----------



## Verocity (Mar 27, 2007)

Gradient, gradient is a cheap way out of a background..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol jk. your da man mthrnite!


----------



## greyhound (Mar 27, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Mar 27 2007 said:


> Kinda doing this between other things, so it doesn't have my full attention, but what you think?



that looks awesome, you've got skills

this has inspired me to procrastinate (yet again) and attempt to make myself a half decent sig


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 27, 2007)

QUOTE(greyhound @ Mar 27 2007 said:


> that looks awesome, you've got skills
> 
> this has inspired me to procrastinate (yet again) and attempt to make myself a half decent sig


Thank you!






Take the bus, and leave the driving to us!


----------



## Verocity (Mar 27, 2007)

haha, nice..


----------



## greyhound (Mar 27, 2007)

i'm not familiar with greyhound bus company, being from england but i noticed that in prison break the other day.

It looks awesome, cheers

and now i can study....


----------



## shadowboy (Mar 27, 2007)

As I look at the first one I begin to like it more... particularly the awesome avatar.  They both look amazing, damn shame that I have to choose one of them.

Anyway, + imaginary credits to you.


----------



## Psyfira (Mar 27, 2007)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Mar 27 2007 said:


> is there any way you could use the old Kaolla Su image?


In all fairness mthrnite's first sig with the two people in looked better. The two pictures fitted together nicer (urk grammar fail, I know what I mean) 
(and I'm not just saying that to get rid of the hentai, it really does 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm gonna spend my imaginary credits on an imaginary virtual console download of Alien Crush Pinball for my imaginary Wii!!!

Ooh! This is gonna be imagi-fun!

..oh, and if you want me to hammer at the sig some more, feel free to steer me... I'm busy, but it's doing viral cleaning and installs for people, so, during the waiting parts I like to un-numb my brain.


----------



## shadowboy (Mar 30, 2007)

Psyfira, its ecchi, not hentai.
And mthrnite, thanks, but I like it good the way it is.  Really awesome.
*Gives more imaginary wii points*
Have fun wit your imaginary wii!


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 30, 2007)

that means he dont have a *"Wii"*


----------



## Psyfira (Mar 30, 2007)

Shadowboy: Okay I stand corrected, you know what I mean. 
Don't forget to type in the avatar's dimensions on the avatar settings page, it's getting stretched out of proportion atm


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 30, 2007)

correct proportions = 100x120

...and sadly, no, I don't have a Wii...

.. oh, the ennui.


----------

